# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage Alto EV Tue 7th July 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All,

ChCh NZEVA Group Meeting
Open Garage
Suzuki Alto EV
107 Normans Road
Tue 7th July
7:30-9:00ish
Host- David (Alto EV)

Very good meeting last month at Warwicks. Good laughs and not all EV focused.

The cold weather is affecting the range on our lead acids so solutions will be a topic for discussion. Warwick has some exciting purchase news. My Corolla will be a bit further ahead and open to view if not mobile.

Whether you have just started or are the real pro we would like to share your enthusiasm around. It is nice to talk with others who empathise with our trials and tribulations. 

Best regards

David Newton
www.GreenEV.co.nz


----------

